# 64GB Touchpad android install question and plus few general.



## Crispy3000 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello!

I'm just about to add android to a 64GB touchpad I recently acquired off ebay (advertised as a 32gb no less I was a happy man) and I've got a couple of questions/confirmations in case any info is out of date etc. I do plan on dual booting and using both webos (been enjoy the homebrew stuff) and android.

I plan on installing cynagenmod 10 (20130418) using this pinned guide.

1:
I believe storage on touchpad uses LVM to chop up the actual storage. I assume adding android resizes the usb storage /media/interals (sdcard on android) and adds another LVM container to house android. This means android and webos can't see each other files directly and can't screw each other up once safetly installed.

2:
The shared space usbstorage/sdcard is seen by both OSs and corruption can occur due to differences in the fsck versions. I have seen the pinned topic. .... is this still an issue and I need to apply the fsck fix or has it been incorporated into the install process/later builds?

3:
As I have abit more space to play with I want to increase the size of the data partition. As this is fresh install can I change a value during the initial setup and LVM partitioning rather than applying the +2048fix boot to android +2048fix boot to android?

4:
Any special considerations/bugs I should be aware as regards the 64GB model.

5:
I've got a touchstone with this. Changes a bit slower, a bit hotter but does not wear out of theusb ort. The only danger of bricking using this is if it does not charge when I think it is and left it right?
I plan on setting up automated turn off and email notifications of low battery in android anyways.....

Thx for any replies in advance. I'm being a little more careful than usual as this model would be a shame to brick,

Crispy


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

You might wish to start by reading my thread, lots of info and extras here:
*[ROM GUIDE] [04/18] How to install Jcsullins CM10 Unofficial Builds*

You've got lots of space to play with so I suggest having a look at Gradulars very helpful thread here:
*How to guide for changing your system, data, and cache partition sizes**(Optional)**: (*Gradular[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)])[/background]


----------



## Crispy3000 (Jul 22, 2013)

I have read your excellent guide (did mention that) thanks.

Heard mention of taylor in webos in other bits and bobs I read. Would you recommend using talor in webos over the Jcsullins size fixes?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Why are you so adverse to use in JC Sullins size fixes? They work just fine. BTW, the fsck checks have been incorporated into the TouchPad builds for a long time.


----------



## Crispy3000 (Jul 22, 2013)

nevertells said:


> Why are you so adverse to use in JC Sullins size fixes? They work just fine. BTW, the fsck checks have been incorporated into the TouchPad builds for a long time.


I'm not. Although I am wary of LVM stuff got stung using to bridge two disks years ago on my linux server. Swore off it since in favor of raid5.

Thanks for the confirmation about fsck. I'd thought as much but better safe than sorry. Perhaps a mod could put a little blerb at the top of pinned thread stating you don't need to apply the fix anymore as I've noticed a few people have reading on the forum since I asked.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Crispy3000 said:


> I'm not. Although I am wary of LVM stuff got stung using to bridge two disks years ago on my linux server. Swore off it since in favor of raid5.
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation about fsck. I'd thought as much but better safe than sorry. Perhaps a mod could put a little blerb at the top of pinned thread stating you don't need to apply the fix anymore as I've noticed a few people have reading on the forum since I asked.


 That's up to the OP, JC Sullins to make the change. However, if you read the thread you would see that it's already been posted there several times that there is no need to use that fix.


----------



## Crispy3000 (Jul 22, 2013)

Ah yes going through more carefully found your note on bottom of page 8of22.
"Note: There is no need to install the fsck_msdos file discussed in this thread as it is included in CM9."

Will have a go tonight as soon as I've got eduroam to work in webos. Drives me crazy something that works once does not hold/work after a reboot.....


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Crispy3000 said:


> I have read your excellent guide (did mention that) thanks.
> 
> Heard mention of taylor in webos in other bits and bobs I read. Would you recommend using talor in webos over the Jcsullins size fixes?


Hey, you can use either one its totally up to you and your personal needs. You were the one mentioning changing partition sizes before installing Android and you'd need to do that from WebOS then.

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"As I have abit more space to play with I want to increase the size of the data partition. As this is fresh install can I change a value during the initial setup and LVM partitioning rather than applying the +2048fix boot to android +2048fix boot to android?"[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]All the info is there but you need to decide what to do with it. Most people are perfectly happy with a single flash of the [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]+2048fix but you might want to run it twice and live it up with your 64GB TouchPad, Happy flashing [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]







[/background]

P:S: This is the last day to get the WebOS fix without having to set the clock back so do that tonight before setting up Android and you should be all set. There are also several tips for speeding up WebOS that are worth getting.

*HP TouchPad Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services(Important):*








Spoiler



_*L63RiBXhQCY[/MEDIA]][Video]HP TouchPad Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services*_

*The Problem:*
A vital "root certificate" on webOS devices is due to expire on July 23, 2013. This certificate gives
Touchpad users access to HPs cloud services for the App catalogue and Backing up the device.
When the "root certificate" expires users will no longer have access to the App catalogue and backed up data.
Furthermore HPs online WebOS support is expected to disappear altogether by the end of the year. 
So it's recommended to backup your personal data and essential Touchpad software to your PC now.

*Read the full WebOS Survival Kit Guide Here:*

*The solution:*
Getting a free* App catalog update* will fix the "root certificate" problem as long as you downloaded it before July,23,2013.
If you are hearing about this after July,23,2013, then you will need to first set the date to anytime before July,23,2013.
To do this boot into WebOS and go to settings/Date & Time, toggle off the "Network Time".
Now adjust the date accordingly and download the Update, once complete comeback and Toggle the "Network Time" button back to on.

To get the update, in WebOS go to Downloads/HP App Catalog. 
Open the app Catalog and select the categories tab at the bottom. 
Next click on the "new" tab at the top and Scroll down the page till you see "App Catalog Update".
Now install the update and your Touchpad support will continue to work in a post WebOS world.

*Note**_If you get a message saying the update failed to install, then check the expiry date with this method and reboot. It should report the patch is installed properly after rebooting._

*Note**_This update requires webOS 2.1+ to be installed. Devices with older versions will need to run the WebOS Doctor first, the latest version is 3.0.5._

*How to Test:*
You can check the expiry date of your root certificate by installing the "Internalz Pro" free app from WebOS Preware.
Once you have "Internalz Pro" installed open it and go to the following location. *../../etc/ssl/certs/trustedcerts/PalmWebOS.pem/open*
After installing the App catalog update your root certificate should say "Expires: 27 April 2037" See the screenshot below.

*Additional threads and info:*
The webOS Survival Kit: everything you need to know should webOS doomsday come

HP to issue root certificate fix, ensure continued access to webOS cloud services

Read the full WebOS Survival Kit Guide Here:

URGENT - Root Certificate Expiring + Fix

*Recommended downloads:*
webOS Quick Installer

WebOS doctor

*Additional WebOS Performance Tweaks:*
*I would highly recommend doing the following tweaks. Read the full instructional guide in the link below:*
HP TouchPad Setup Guide Part 1: Speed Up Your Tablet With Preware, Homebrew & Patches [WebOS]

*Download and install the following packages from Preware:*
You should see a noticeable speed improvement while using WebOS. Also a few apps to improve functionality.
*Note** You will need to reboot the device after installing most of these packages:

*-EOM Overlord Monitoring
-Muffle System Logging
-Remove Dropped Packet Logging
-Unset CFQ IQ Scheduler
-Unthrottle Download Manager
-Increase Touch Sensitivity and Smoothness 10
-Quiet Powerd Messages (sic)
-Faster Card Animations HYPER Version
-Advanced Rest Options*
*-Disk Cache Mod*
*-Reduce Minimum Brightness*
*-Unhide Developer Mode Icon*
*-CyBoot*
*-Ad Blocker OR Max Block - Do not install both.*
*-Private Browsing (adds an option to your browser)*

*Reduce Logging & Patch 'em Up:*
This patch require you to log into Skype with the "Phone and Video Calls" app.
Once there place a call to this number using the dialer type: "##5647#"
A logging window will launch, choose to "Clear Logs" first then "Change Logging Levels" and setting logging to "minimal".
Once done, exit the app - your logging levels are now changed.

If you have never used Preware you can watch this video about Flashing the HP Touchpads A6 Firmware.
You will also learn how to use the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software to install Preware.
Both of these procedures are highly recommended and can be done as part of your post apocalyptic WebOS Survival. 
[Video] How to flash the A6 Firmware


----------



## Crispy3000 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thx.

Was first thing I saw when I started researching few days ago and I went into update/backup webos mode.

Actually my certs were already updated. However I did not know that (i did this before sticking preware on and manually checking cert with internalz) when I went to the app catalog to get the update and it just kept stating install failed. Might be worth mentioning I you can get the install failed message for the reason you don't need it as well as the date needs setting back.

I should be pretty well setup on webos side now. Got preware installed. Got my tokens backed up. Cleared out logs etc.
Essential patches I've chosen:
Ad Blocker,
Advanted Reset Options (reset added to long press of power button menu)
Faster Card Animations
Increase Touch Sensitivity
Muffle system logging
Private Browsing (keep wife out of certain late night browsing *cough*)
Quiet powered messages
Remove Dropped Packet Logging
Unset CFQ IO Sche
Unthrottle Download Manager

Essential Apps:
Internalz Pro (File man)
Save/Restore
Xecutah (Who needs ubuntu







)
SubOrbital (add more tabs. leave downloads as second tab as new apps still default to second tab)
App Tuckerbox so preware can go get my packages after a meltdown
Tailor (will probably use to do agressive disk check tonight before installing android).

And of course
Solitaire and Radiant Defense (also for android).

Only thing that is really bugging me is WPA2 Enterprise mschap/Peap. Its so inconsistant. I would not care as much if I could not get it to work but just as I'm about to give up it strings me along by suddenly working great. Just entering details I can get it to work 1 time in 15. Wifi patch make to 3.02 did not help. Writing custom WPA supplicate script got it to work one time in five. Due to this webos certainly won't be my main OS which is a shame as it shows alot of potential. Not surprising as its the element of wireless code thats is always broken on android/IoS on any major version that get fixed soon enough with thousands screaming for it. I can hope someone with too much time of their hands might decide to fix it in webos land. Was so common I even made up a laminated sign to stick outside a helpdesk stating you need to wait for your phone provider to release the android update (would have liked to add or root phone and stick a decent rom on it but I'm not that brave







).


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I used Tailor to resize system and data partitions on 5 devices, but you have to do a little math to figure out how to not waste any space.

If you resize the first partition by 40 mb, (just an example), it doesn't always use your exact number and will often round to the closest valid number.
So you might want to 45, 44, 43, etc., until you find the biggest number that it will accept so you end up with no unused space.


----------



## Crispy3000 (Jul 22, 2013)

Colchiro said:


> I used Tailor to resize system and data partitions on 5 devices, but you have to do a little math to figure out how to not waste any space.
> 
> If you resize the first partition by 40 mb, (just an example), it doesn't always use your exact number and will often round to the closest valid number.
> So you might want to 45, 44, 43, etc., until you find the biggest number that it will accept so you end up with no unused space.


I am guessing the divide by 8 rule with a twist for the lvm overhead. Still its good that the app does this for you used to drive me insane trying to align partitions to sectors on disks plus optimal block sizes for the filesystem running endless read/write/random tests to get it right.

Well I've managed to get CM10 installed on the touchpad. A little later than planned due to electrical storms screwing with my computers and some still on going nuclear level rows with the Mrs.

Did not go totally smoothly.

Due the install process I noticed this message:

```
difference between boot sector and its backup
```
A quick google led to some scary posts regarding SD controllers going into protected mode so no changes are retained.
Needless to say I was very happy when it actually finished the install and booted!

Guys what do you reckon? Something to worry about / needs fixing?

Second odd thing was about 30mins in on after two or three reboots screen kept flashing to a blue pixelated screen (similar to the green default background).
Eeck a blue screen of death. I expect just a glitch in cm10 a shutdown fixed it and has not reoccurred.

Very happy with it so far except for the battery life. It drops like a stone from fully charged to 80 something percent very quickly sometimes I'm talking a percent per minute or two. Battery graph shows 88% screen. When its asleep does not drop much. Now I know there are alot of factor involved. Likely previous owner has left the touchpad on the touchstone for a long time likely reducing the life of the battery considerably.
Once I am CM10 is fully setup to my liking and I've backed up I'll try CM9 and compare to see if its build based.
I am aware of the A6 firmware fix and performed it before installing CM10 as part of my webos setting up.
Since then I've run it again and I am seeing some improvement just a week apart from first time.
Now perhaps you need to do it more than once or perhaps the large amount of data In/Out of the tab as I'm setting things up affects how quickly it degrades....... Food for thought.

Loving expanded desktop mode. Can you assign this via some app to your own hotkey? I would luv to bind to long press home. Not had much luck with googling on that front.

Far superior Speakers on the touchpad to other tablets I've listened to.

Although I own alot of android devices (nooks simple touches, various rikomagics, ouya, SI, SII) this is actually my first colour android tablet








Believe it or not up to now I've been a HP TC1100 user.










TC1100 was the last slate tablet of its generation and is very well built except for locating dock against stress point of the graphics card. Can run XP, win7 and apparently even win8. Linux does not like it much.

Allot of parallels to the touchpad. HP create a decent bit of hardware that will last a long time but fails to get business case just right. First time around software is not quite there and it costs alot (over £1000). Marketing did not work. Apple does it and suddenly people know what a tablet is







.
Now HP have done it again. Nothing wrong with webos. Fighting against second gen ipads If they got the UI a little smoother, the chasis a little less clunky they might have made it. Look forward to there next screwup in another 10 years.

Spec wise tc1100 / touchpad are not disimilar along obviously there architecture / performance are considering the time difference between them.

Both have 1024x768 screen. Touchpad bit smaller and thinner and lighter.

x86 intel Pentium M (my fav intel cpu) 800mhz-1200mhz vs Arm dual core 1200mhz
(both mine I've undervolted so they run very cool)

mem 2GB slow ram vs 1GB faster ram.

Storage mine has 120GB disk (max poss) in one and a 133x 16GB in the other vs 16-64GB

Still I won't get chuck them they still have uses vs the pennies I'd get on ebay. (That was brought up in row with mrs







)
I think I'll mod a picture frame and make one a smart digital photo frame.

Sorry to ramble on so long hopefully some interest to someone.....


----------

